# The Wafalafel !!!!



## kleenex (Mar 29, 2014)

Falafel Waffles = Wafalafels | Serious Eats

falafel and you waffle maker..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 30, 2014)

I went to the site and couldn't see anything unless I joined.  Didn't feel like joining.  Maybe you can describe what a wafalefel is.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 30, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I went to the site and couldn't see anything unless I joined. Didn't feel like joining. Maybe you can describe what a wafalefel is.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


How odd! I got straight in with no bother. It's often the other way round for me.


----------

